

The Samsung Galaxy back-door was bullshit. Really? - em3rgent0rdr
http://code.paulk.fr/article18/the-samsung-galaxy-back-door-was-bullshit-really

======
em3rgent0rdr
I don't care for samsung's response. The fact that it is possible for modem to
read files (and if run with root privileges, that means all data) means that
my phone is comprimised.

